# Less pink foundation



## p0wnd (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello, sorry if this is the wrong forum but it's confusing 

  	I have tried Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 24h in shade 005, the lightest. 
  	It looks good, not too dark, but it's a little too pink.

  	My questions are;
  	1. Do you notice any difference, or is it just me? (face and chest/neck)




  	~
  	2. Is it possible to make it less pink, with powder, primer or anything? Any advice will be appreciated! 

  	~

  	3. Do you know any other good foundations that are not too yellow or pink, non comedogenic (important)? I believe I am warm/neutral. I am pale, for reference maybe NC10. I'm also kind of dry, but I get huge breakouts/pimples from MAC foundations.

  	thanks in advance x


----------



## stolenkiss12 (Mar 11, 2012)

I can't see any difference. I think you can apply powder over the foundation so it doesn't look so pink. I have pail and very dry skin, and I started using Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow (petal-it's the lightest), and I am amazed with the results. I apply it every day, and it's very light, and I really love it. I think it costs $35, it is really worth it. You can take maybe a sample and determine whether it's is good on your skin, but it works perfectly on mine.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Apr 4, 2012)

I can't really see a difference either, I notice from your pic.s that your hair is a very bright reddish with some hint of pink color.  That could be a reason why the foundation shade you're using seems more pink to you, since hair color can enhance (brighten or dull) the color of one's skin tone/ complexion.  Have you looked at Chanel's Perfection Lumiere foundation?  There are three different types of color range in that particular line, there's beige rose (red/pink tones), beige (neutral beige tones), and beige amber (warm golden tones).  Here's a link to some swatches:  http://karlasugar.net/2011/10/chanel-perfection-lumiere-foundation/
  	   Estee Lauder, Clinque, Smashbox, Bare Minerals may have a foundation with have a better color match for you.  There are also color correctors for foundations too, but not too many.  Here's one for example :  http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P294013&categoryId=C24631   Now I don't think this certain product would work for your since it's definitely on the more yellow and darker side but something similar to it would work for the foundation that you're using right now.  You could also try a color base/primer/neutralizer to counteract the pink/red in your foundation too.  Hope some of this helps you, I'm always in search of the perfect foundation shade but it's difficult for me since I have strong golden/yellow undertones (I'm Asian about NC25).  It's either too pink, or if it's yellow enough too light or dark for me, I usually need up mixing different foundations and shades to get a decent color.


----------



## macupsjf (May 15, 2012)

They both look extremely similar and they seem to match from seeing the pictures. What type of powder do you use over your foundation? NC is yellow based foundation- NW is the warm... so, keep with the NC and check out your powder-- it may be what's causing you issues. The lighter shades of mineralize skinfinish natural seem to be more yellow based and as they darken seem to turn more pink. All of the studio careblend powders look pink to me... but, that's just me. What kind of primer do you use? 

  	With all of that being said, i think whatever it is you are wearing up there looks beautiful.


----------

